# Différence de prix entre Apple Store et boutique Orange



## macumba (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'apprête à acquérir un iPad air 2 Wifi + Cellular et constate que les modèles proposés sans forfait sur la boutique en ligne Orange sont moins chers que ceux proposés sur l'Apple Store (et plus généralement que les "prix publics conseillés").

Suis-je passé à côté de quelque chose que je n'ai pas vu ? ou simplement à côté d'une bonne affaire 

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2015)

tu ne donnes aucun exemple détaillé précis


Par ailleurs rien n'empêche un vendeur de pratiquer des prix differents de l' AS 
voire de grosses promos ponctuelles
(dont en prenant à sa charge la difference de prix)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2015)

Le tarif du iBidule seul chez Orange est un peu moins élevé que le prix catalogue pratiqué par Apple et d'autres.

La différence est que chez Orange, les iBidules sont bloqués Orange et pas chez Apple et cie.

Cela dit, ça vaut le coup d'acheter chez Orange car à partir de 3 mois après l'achat on peut faire désimlocker gratuitement son iBidule.


----------



## adixya (12 Janvier 2015)

Sauf que la deuxième année, en cas de problème il faut aller voir orange et pas Apple et qu'ils ont l'air de tout faire pour esquiver la prise en charge des produits...


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Sauf que la deuxième année, en cas de problème il faut aller voir orange et pas Apple et qu'ils ont l'air de tout faire pour esquiver la prise en charge des produits...


* ? *

1 - Non, c'est totalement faux. La seconde année c'est le constructeur qui est responsable*. 
2-  Attention de ne pas confondre la "garantie" de la première année qui est une garantie commerciale et celle de la seconde* qui est la garantie de conformité européenne (ne fonctionne absolument pas de la même façon) .

Ps *Ici on ne parle pas de garantie étendue type AppleCare.


----------



## adixya (12 Janvier 2015)

Ben lis cet article qui illustre précisément ce que je dis :

http://consomac.fr/news-2361-iphone-operateurs-et-garantie-de-deux-ans.html

La première année tu peux profiter de la garantie Apple dans tous les cas.
La deuxième année c'est la garantie européenne mais pour la mettre en uvre tu dois aller voir le vendeur.

Par définition le vendeur c'est apple pour achat en Apple Store et orange pour un achat chez orange.


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Par définition le vendeur c'est apple pour achat en Apple Store et orange pour un achat chez orange.



Oui tu as raison , et mon _"petit 1"_ est  faux ! :rose: je m'étais fait un mémo faux :rateau: honte!
Mille excuses. 
Le texte dit :Ordonnance n° 2005-136 du 17 février 2005 relative à la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur. 

_ la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur.  la garantie de la conformité du bien au contrat due par le vendeur au consommateur. _

Je l'ai fait sans copier/ coller 

Par contre le _"petit 2"_ reste juste => Garantie de conformité *&#8800;*  Seconde année de garantie commerciale.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Je l'ai fait sans copier/ coller .


Et tout en italiques !

( en tirant la langue avec une tablette et stylet de calligraphie,  manifestement bas de gamme parce qu'on distingue mal les pleins et déliés )

je sors


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et tout en italiques !
> 
> ( en tirant la langue avec une tablette et stylet de calligraphie,  manifestement bas de gamme parce qu'on distingue mal les pleins et déliés )
> 
> je sors



 Je suis super doué, il suffit de pencher la tablette !
Regarde : _il suffit de pencher la tabletteil suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette l suffit de pencher la tabletteil suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette l suffit de pencher la tabletteil suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette il suffit de pencher la tablette_
Facile


----------



## adixya (12 Janvier 2015)

Ha ha je ne t'en veux pas tout le monde fait des erreurs l'autre fois j'ai fait effacer les musiques de quelqu'un sur la base d'une fausse hypothèse par rapport aux sauvegardes itune lol
Ça arrive !


----------



## macumba (13 Janvier 2015)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses et vos informations !


----------



## cillab (13 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Sauf que la deuxième année, en cas de problème il faut aller voir orange et pas Apple et qu'ils ont l'air de tout faire pour esquiver la prise en charge des produits...




 et APPLE te renvois a ORANGE  et ORANGE a APPLE  bon courage


----------



## ArseniK (13 Janvier 2015)

étant ancien vendeur chez orange les règles sont claires :

pour tout magasin de téléphonie, il n'y a qu'un seul cas ou il n'y a pas de garantie de 2 ans sur les appareils, et ce cas c'est les appareils apple.. (et c'est un choix d'apple) 
donc premiere année c'est chez orange et deuxieme année c'est chez apple c'est comme ça c'est marqué partout 

apres en général le prix de l'ipad "seul" c'est en mobicarte donc faut faire gaffe...
et si tu veux absolument prendre chez eux insiste bien car vendre un appareil nu ne rapporte rien donc ils privilégieront les clients à forfait.. 

le mieux en therme d'offre reste de le prendre avec un fft (je fait pas de pub tkt j'ai quité la téléphonie ) mais j'ai acheté a l'époque le 4 retina,
il m'a couté 299E à l'époque au lieux de 500E de mémoire, avec un forfait a 19,90E, que j'ai baissé gratuitement 6 mois apres à 9,90E , je l'ai revendu 3 ans plus tard 320E :rateau:

offre par contre qui te sera intéressante uniquement si tu désire un fft 3G/4G avec


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> é premiere année c'est chez orange et deuxieme année c'est chez apple c'est comme ça c'est marqué partout


Je ne comprends plus.
Si je ne me trompe pas :rateau: il me semble que (sur la pointe des pieds):
La première année est couverte par la garantie constructeur. 
La seconde année est  donc prise sur la garantie de conformité (qui n'a rien à voir avec une seconde année de garantie commerciale les modalités sont "spéciales") et la  garantie de conformité est due par le vendeur, non ?
Je ne parle pas d'une extension de garantie.


----------



## adixya (13 Janvier 2015)

cillab a dit:


> et APPLE te renvois a ORANGE  et ORANGE a APPLE  bon courage




Oui mais celui qui est en tort ici c'est orange malheureusement pour ceux qui ont acheté chez orange.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h52 ----------




ArseniK a dit:


> pour tout magasin de téléphonie, il n'y a qu'un seul cas ou il n'y a pas de garantie de 2 ans sur les appareils, et ce cas c'est les appareils apple.. (et c'est un choix d'apple)
> 
> donc premiere année c'est chez orange et deuxieme année c'est chez apple c'est comme ça c'est marqué partout




Oui ça c'est la politique décidée par Orange mais la première année autant s'adresser à Apple directement vu que c'est possible et largement plus rapide que de passer par un intermédiaire supplémentaire pas pressé et qui se fiche de la satisfaction client.
Quant à la deuxième année ça contrevient complètement aux nouvelles lois européennes en vigueur. Je parle des non conformités et vices cachés pas des pannes ou il faut aller voir Apple effectivement, avec le risque de mettre la main au porte-feuille. 
Pour résumer : 

Année 1 : on peut voir avec le vendeur ou Apple mais il vaut mieux aller voir Apple directement à mon humble avis.
Année 2 : pour les non conformités et vices cachés il faut aller voir le vendeur qui peut se montrer plus ou moins coopératif.
Pour les pannes on peut les faire réparer partout y compris Apple moyennant finance.

Ai-je bien compris ?


----------



## ArseniK (13 Janvier 2015)

Malheureusement non... 
Et c'est ce qui étais super chiant car personne comprend pourquoi ils agissent comme ça...
En fait c'est Apple qui n'autorise pas 2 ans de garantie. La raison est toute simple : Apple care 
Et pendant la première Année en fait Orange fait juste le lien entre nous et Apple, Apple n'autorise personne a toucher à ses appareils.
Par contre la première Année tu es obligé de passer par Orange qui l'envoi a Apple (cherchez l'erreur)
Et la deuxième Année tu peut uniquement à ce qu'on appelais nous " l'extension de garantie directement chez Apple" quand on orientais les clients 
C'est pour ça que sous chaque fiche produit t'as la mention "garantie 24 mois hors iPhone/iPad)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

En gros Apple a été obligé d'accepter un minimum de garantie chez les revendeurs mais a obtenue une sorte de dérogation on va dire pour pouvoir uniquement la faire pendant un an...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

Et c'est dailleurs pour ça qu'ils se renvoient la balle quand vous allez chez l'un ou chez l'autre selon que ce soit la première ou deuxième année... 
En gros le code de consommation en France prévoit un strict minimum de garantie de un an.
C'est pour ça que quand on prend un Imac par exemple, on souscrit à Apple care a partir de la deuxième Année


----------



## adixya (13 Janvier 2015)

Il n'y a absolument AUCUN rapport entre Apple care + et les garanties de non conformités et vices cachés couverts par les garanties légales, ou bien les éléments couverts par la garantie commerciale d'Apple la première année. L'Apple care + ça couvre deux incidents matériels moyennant une franchise, et ce pendant deux ans.

Donc ceci posé, on est bien d'accord que Apple ne s'occupe des problèmes couverts par les garanties légales que la première année. La dessus pas de soucis.

Après, moi j'ai acheté mon iPhone 5 chez Bouygues et je ne suis jamais passé par Bouygues pour quoi que ce soit. Donc qu'apple impose des choses à ce niveau ce n'est pas vrai en général, c'est peut être vrai pour Orange, ça j'en sais rien et je ne veux même pas le savoir. Donc oui, pour l'année 1, on peut aller voir Apple directement sauf peut être les abonnés d'orange, les pauvres.

Ensuite, en ce qui concerne la deuxième année, j'ai posté au moins trois ou quatre fois les mêmes articles ici au sujet des garanties européennes concernant les vices cachés et non conformités.

http://www.60millions-mag.com/vos_d...les_garanties_legales_pour_tous_les_acheteurs

Donc voilà, il faut aller voir le VENDEUR la deuxième année pour les vices cachés et non conformités. A savoir qu'on a eu ici le témoignage d'un membre qui était confronté à Orange qui faisait tout pour ne pas prendre en charge son problème, en utilisant les techniques classiques du "fournissez les mêmes papiers pour la quinze milliardième fois pour commencer le dossier" et en ne répondant pas au courrier ni aux appels.

Après pour les pannes, les écrans cassés ou autres incidents, bah on peut réparer partout jusqu'à preuve du contraire, en payant le service sauf si on répare soi même.

Après orange, ils font ce qu'ils veulent, si ils ne veulent pas s'en occuper l'année 1 ou 2, légalement ou non, personnellement, je m'en fiche complètement.


----------



## ArseniK (13 Janvier 2015)

Je raconte tout simplement comment ça ce passe c'est tout


----------



## macumba (14 Janvier 2015)

Question subsidiaire à ma question initiale : je suis en train de comparer à partir du site d'Orange les différents tarifs proposés par Orange avec ipad air 2 64 Go WIFI + CELLULAR et un forfait let's go 2Go. Je remarque qu'en faisant le total du prix "subventionné" de l'ipad + 24 mois de forfait, le moins économique correspond... à un engagement sur 24 mois ???

 Le plus économique est l'engagement sur 12 mois, puis vient ensuite la formule "sans engagement"...

J'ai loupé quelque chose ou bien n'y a-t-il aucune logique commerciale dans cette offre ?

A nouveau, merci d'avance à ceux qui m'éclaireront dans ces méandres oranges...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> apres en général le prix de l'ipad "seul" c'est en mobicarte donc faut faire gaffe...
> et si tu veux absolument prendre chez eux insiste bien car vendre un appareil nu ne rapporte rien donc ils privilégieront les clients à forfait..



J'ai acheté mon iPhone 5S dans une boutique Orange sans prendre de forfait (je l'avais déjà). Ça n'a posé aucune difficulté.

En revanche, effectivement, pour enregistrer la vente, ils le font passer en achat Mobicarte (mais ils donnent une 2e carte sim, celle qui est à utiliser).


----------

